# VMC - Spot the difference!



## Omnimill (Jul 8, 2010)

Only a minor "upgrade" but one I felt worth doing on the new mill! :big:














Vic.


----------



## dsquire (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, who's got the cue ball? :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Bernd (Jul 8, 2010)

No Don, more like who's missing 3 billard balls.  *knuppel2*  Rof}

Nice mod though. Thm:

Bernd


----------



## Cedge (Jul 8, 2010)

Playing more Nine Ball these days?....(grin)

Steve


----------



## TroyO (Jul 8, 2010)

Hehe... maybe go even further and replace one with a magic 8 ball with machining related phrases.......

"Right on the money"
" 'Doh.... broken bit!"
"Missed it by || <- That much."
"Perfect part! yay!"
"Well, it was almost right."

etc...


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice ball handles. one place I worked had golf balls for ball handles .
Tin


----------



## Maryak (Jul 9, 2010)

Vic,

I like the oddball, (x2), way you've gone about it. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 9, 2010)

If you've got the balls ..... :hDe:  :big: Actually I only had a few odd balls  in the drawer so I had to buy some, these were cheaper on ebay than pucker machine ones so why not have some fun - the only difficult choice was which colours to buy! th_wav

Vic


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I would have had to put an * ball in the mix. I love the out of the box thinking and the custom look. 
Tin


----------

